# Ryobi or Craftsman



## rjg202 (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok, learned a lot this week I have a Ryobi RE180PL. But now looking at sears they sell a lot of accessories for their routers. Such as metal edge guides, bases (still not sure about that), Now sears online is offering a 1 3/4 plunge, for less than Ryobi, a 2 hp fixed/plunge for same as I paid for Ryobi (100), or a 2 1/4 digital plunge. This is the loaded question, is it worth a beginner to get the combo from sears at this point or the digital plunge with soft start. It also comes with an edge guide, case, and vaccum attachments. I am leaning towards this but now I am thoroughly confused. Sears model# 27683 for the combo and model # 27669 for the digital plunge.

Suggestions/Opinions


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

rjg202 said:


> Ok, learned a lot this week I have a Ryobi RE180PL. But now looking at sears they sell a lot of accessories for their routers. Such as metal edge guides, bases (still not sure about that), Now sears online is offering a 1 3/4 plunge, for less than Ryobi, a 2 hp fixed/plunge for same as I paid for Ryobi (100), or a 2 1/4 digital plunge. This is the loaded question, is it worth a beginner to get the combo from sears at this point or the digital plunge with soft start. It also comes with an edge guide, case, and vaccum attachments. I am leaning towards this but now I am thoroughly confused. Sears model# 27683 for the combo and model # 27669 for the digital plunge.
> 
> Suggestions/Opinions


:sarcastic:Long as you're lookin for opinions you are certainly in the right place:sarcastic:
In my opinion anyway, you're best off with the combo kit. Digital readouts are just "gee whiz" stuff. With the combo kit, you can mount the fixed base in a table, that one adjusts above the table by the way. Then you have the plunge base for hand held work. Just need to flip a lever to pop the motor in and out of the bases. As far as HP goes, most would be hard pressed to tell the difference between a good strong 1-3/4 and a marginal 2-1/4. I believe all you mentioned have soft start.


----------



## rjg202 (Oct 30, 2011)

Opinion noted, I just placed an online order for the local store. So I get a 15% discount plus pick up in Delaware, beats the 6% tax here in Maryland. Thanks. Wife will shoot me when she sees me come home with another router.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

rjg202 said:


> Opinion noted, I just placed an online order for the local store. So I get a 15% discount plus pick up in Delaware, beats the 6% tax here in Maryland. Thanks. Wife will shoot me when she sees me come home with another router.


Hehehehe, I know the feeling. Now she just shakes her head when the UPS truck pulls up:nhl_checking:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a sears combo, It has been a great router. I picked it up just before Christmas price was less than 100.00.


----------



## rjg202 (Oct 30, 2011)

I got it for 101 with the discount, It comes with the fence and I seen the sign making kits at sears. Nothing against Ryobi but I think for a beginner Sears has more accessories available. The only plus is the Ryobi had a lifetime warranty, I picked up an addittional 3 years for $18, so if after 4 years it dies I will have a better Idea what I am looking to upgrade to. but hey it may be junk or last forever, like my darn lawnmower that I can't buy one til it dies and it is 12 years old.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ray

I'm a big fan of the Craftsman routers,,and a bigger fan of the warranty I got a 2000.oo tool and took it back after 4 1/2 years and got a TOTAL refund plus some because of the new tax rate at return time..they didn't even look at it just ask for my warranty and said OK here you go  it's good as gold in my book..

====





rjg202 said:


> I got it for 101 with the discount, It comes with the fence and I seen the sign making kits at sears. Nothing against Ryobi but I think for a beginner Sears has more accessories available. The only plus is the Ryobi had a lifetime warranty, I picked up an addittional 3 years for $18, so if after 4 years it dies I will have a better Idea what I am looking to upgrade to. but hey it may be junk or last forever, like my darn lawnmower that I can't buy one til it dies and it is 12 years old.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Bob, a 2000.00? who on this forum has a 2000.00 router?..Inquiring minds want to know..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

CarveWright machine by Sears

====



George II said:


> Bob, a 2000.00? who on this forum has a 2000.00 router?..Inquiring minds want to know..


----------



## giltic (Sep 27, 2010)

I just wish our stores would have such a low prices and all that discounts. My humble wish is a Bosch GOF 1300 CE which is allmost 400€ (550 US$) in our shops. Not to mention BOSCH combo GMF 1400 CE for 450€ (620 US$). My lady would kill me if I got home with one of those.


----------

